# screen protector? Is it needed?



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

Been around the boards now for two weeks or so, and I've seen lots of discussions on skins and covers. How about screen protectors?  Does anyone use one?  Good idea, or just waste of money?

Thanks, DR


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I, so far, haven't seen the need for one. Of course, after the grandkids come for a visit next week I may change my mind!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen the need either.  If I'm reading I don't want the screen covered.. . haven't had a problem with glare or anything.  It's pretty easy to find just the right angle.  When I'm not reading, it's in the closed cover so nothing will land on it.  And you don't touch it like a lot of cell phones so it doesn't need to be protected against finger oils.  A soft eyegass clothe cleans it quite nicely when needed.
Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a screen cover, but I am concerned about added glare. I just keep my Kindle in its case when its not in use and clean it a couple of times a week. If you do clean your screen use alcohol free screen cleaner. I personally use a product called Screen Clean on most of my electronic devices.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I see no need for screen protector as you do not need to touch the screen.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought about it when I first got my kindle but afraid that screen protector might not as clear as without it.


----------



## Anoni Moose (Nov 19, 2008)

I use a screen protector on an Archos 605, but there's a big difference.  The Archos has a touch screen, so it'll have fingers poking and sliding on it all the time, as well as having a rough plastic surface subject to such rubbing (glass surfaced ones such as an iPod touch probably don't really benefit either although they're bought for it anyway).  My Kindle screen is rarely touched if ever.  Additionally, the Kindle is something "stared" at for a LOT of time, unlike traditional screen-protected devices.  The screen really needs to be anti-glare, and the Kindle's pretty decent at it.  All the screen protectors I've seen for other devices are glossy.  Not good I think in trying to be anti-glare.  So, off hand, it's probably not something of real benefit.  Spending the money on another book would probably yield better results overall.  IMO anyway.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All -

I purchased screen savers for both the Kindles I purchased (one for myself & the other a gift). I get my cell phone screen all dirty from my fingerprints & am constantly cleaning it, so I did not want to do this on the Kindle.

I like having it on, it does not change the perception of the screen one bit, IMO. It might cut down on glare as I have not found that to be a problem for me.

It _is_ tricky to put on though. First thing to know if you purchase one is to use the small white sticker to separate the screen itself from the backing component. Then you have to place it...I guess my hands are not so steady in more; I ended up have to cut the screen down a bit in order to place on my Kindle. Because of this, mine has some very small bubbles at the edges which I quickly forget about when viewing the screen.

Younger hands will likely less trouble 

The one I purchased is from iKross, and it's a generic one for cell phones, PDAs, etc. So for me, it was worth it.

Amazon carries it for bargaincell by itself & has a "pack" with an SD card. Wish I saw the pack as I ordered mine separately 

Here's the info


















Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Marci, nice to get specific feedback from someone, I've added the picture and the Kindleboards link to your URLs.

The 2GB Kinston card looks to be exactly the card I'm using in my Kindle now.  $14 is a bit high for a 2GB card these days, you might be able to get a better deal locally at a store that sells SD cards.  If you needed to have one shipped, the shipping might bring it up to about that.

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I too had been wondering about a screen protector. I have one on my blackberry, and ipod, and zune, so I was wondering about the screen on KinKin also. I guess as long as you keep your cover closed when not in use, you shouldn't have to protect the screen?

Last night after reading I set KinKin down on my night-table uncovered. I woke up this morning with the book that I was reading moved about 7 pages ahead from last night. I couldn't figure it out UNTIL I saw the cat-paw prints on the screen! Yikes, after I set him down, one of the cats decided to 'take a look' at him and stepped all over him. I guess I need to 'put him to sleep' (kindle, not the cat) after reading and close the cover, even if I am too tired.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Anoni Moose said:


> I use a screen protector on an Archos 605, but there's a big difference. The Archos has a touch screen, so it'll have fingers poking and sliding on it all the time, as well as having a rough plastic surface subject to such rubbing (glass surfaced ones such as an iPod touch probably don't really benefit either although they're bought for it anyway). My Kindle screen is rarely touched if ever. Additionally, the Kindle is something "stared" at for a LOT of time, unlike traditional screen-protected devices. The screen really needs to be anti-glare, and the Kindle's pretty decent at it. All the screen protectors I've seen for other devices are glossy. Not good I think in trying to be anti-glare. So, off hand, it's probably not something of real benefit. Spending the money on another book would probably yield better results overall. IMO anyway.


Welcome AM, nice to have you with us!  Feel free to jump right in with more posts. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself. You will receive a warm welcome from a group that share a passion for reading and our Kindles.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the a Screen Protector when I first got my Kindle.  I never could get it to lay totally flat, it always had bubbles in it which bothered me when I was reading and it seemed attract dust much more then then regular screen .  I also thought it made the screen glossier and more glare prone.  I finally took it off and have it in a drawer some place.  I have had them for PDA's, cell phones and Blackberries in the past and liked them but not on my Kindle.  Just my opinion, but I would say not worth the money or time.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I got the a Screen Protector when I first got my Kindle. I never could get it to lay totally flat, it always had bubbles in it which bothered me when I was reading and it seemed attract dust much more then then regular screen . I also thought it made the screen glossier and more glare prone. I finally took it off and have it in a drawer some place. I have had them for PDA's, cell phones and Blackberries in the past and liked them but not on my Kindle. Just my opinion, but I would say not worth the money or time.


I was afraid of that bubbles. I have the protector on my digital camera but I couldn't put it on with out bubbles...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Anoni Moose and welcome to the Boards!


----------



## Delby (Nov 29, 2008)

howdy..

is anyone out there using screen protectors,

if so,  which one?

what do you think of it... 

and does it make the screen of the kindle darker?


thanks all


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I did think about putting one when I got my kindle but I've decided not to. I was afraid the screen might not be clear as without protector and the bubble while putting it on.

Here is the discussion thread about the protector.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,861.msg17605.html#lastPost


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I also considered it, but skipped when I read reviews on Amazon that they were hard to put on.  I always keep my kindle protected in a case (latest one is new M-Edge) and when I'm out, I put that in a neoprene zip around case that I got at Target for $10.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have mine in the M-edge cover and have had no problems. I am also very careful with my Kindle since it goes everywhere I go.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I use on that I got for free with the silicon cover. Although it was very hard to put on, I think that I would buy one if I had to do again. But I would suggest that if you get one, get a non-reflective one. When I replace mine it will have to be anti-glare because the glare can be irritating


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I see no need for a screen protector. I have no need to touch the screen and it is not like my phone where it is placed near my face to get makeup on it. This is one expense I don't have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Shizu, I'm going to merge these two topics, one of which has faded to the back of the pack, but has good info.

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone - I read somewhere that there is a screen protector for the kindle.  I don't remember where...is this needed?  I bought a skin that hasn't arrived yet, does that come with a screen protector?  thanks!  p.s.  I think the screen protector might have been located somewhere on amazon for purchase...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Hi everyone - I read somewhere that there is a screen protector for the kindle. I don't remember where...is this needed? I bought a skin that hasn't arrived yet, does that come with a screen protector? thanks! p.s. I think the screen protector might have been located somewhere on amazon for purchase...


The skin comes with a screen saver but not a screen protector. I don' t have a screen protector, I am very careful with my Kindle and keep it in a m-Edge cover. I think there is a thread about skin protectors in *Accessories.* Let me know if you find it.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merge this topic with the earlier topic on screen protectors, because it had good information, and that will also bump the topic!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I've merged Pawlaw's question with the earlier information on screen protectors.  Lots of info here, Pawlaw, both for and against screen protectors.  Consensus seems to be if you get a good cover you don't need the protector, but you will probably want to read through and see what you think!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, I've merged Pawlaw's question with the earlier information on screen protectors. Lots of info here, Pawlaw, both for and against screen protectors. Consensus seems to be if you get a good cover you don't need the protector, but you will probably want to read through and see what you think!
> 
> Betsy


You're so good Betsy!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you!  I'm sorry I didn't find it earlier...whew...what's going to happen when there are 200 topics in each category?  I'm going to need to rely on you all that have been around a while to keep me from duplicating posts!!!!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Seeing as you never touch the Kindle screen, it seems pointless to put a screen protector on. They're hard to put on anyway, I have one on my Nintendo DS and the touchscreen is now all cloudy from all the scribbling on the screen protector. I have to wipe it with water if I want to play. I wouldn't want that for my Kindle too...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry I didn't find it earlier...whew...what's going to happen when there are 200 topics in each category? I'm going to need to rely on you all that have been around a while to keep me from duplicating posts!!!!


No you want, you will learn to navigate the board.  Feel free to ask questions, that's what we are here for.


----------



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

I have screen protectors on just about all of my devices and was seriously considerring one. I typically use protectors made by Brando Workshop but they don't advertise anything for the Kindle. I have also been looking at http://www.boxwave.com/products/cleartouch/cleartouch-screen-protector-amazon-kindle_3150.htm but after reading everyone's comments here I think I will hold off and see how it goes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

jbhentschel said:


> I have screen protectors on just about all of my devices and was seriously considerring one. I typically use protectors made by Brando Workshop but they don't advertise anything for the Kindle. I have also been looking at http://www.boxwave.com/products/cleartouch/cleartouch-screen-protector-amazon-kindle_3150.htm but after reading everyone's comments here I think I will hold off and see how it goes.


Welcome jbhentschel and congrats on your first post! Glad you are here, Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and introduce yourself. Other members want the opportunity to give you a warm welcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbhentschel said:


> I have screen protectors on just about all of my devices and was seriously considerring one. I typically use protectors made by Brando Workshop but they don't advertise anything for the Kindle. I have also been looking at http://www.boxwave.com/products/cleartouch/cleartouch-screen-protector-amazon-kindle_3150.htm but after reading everyone's comments here I think I will hold off and see how it goes.


Jbhentschel!

Congratulations on your Kindle and welcome to Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

I've just added a clear protector to my screen.  It was easy enough to put on, just wet it, put it on and squeegee the bubbles out with a credit card.  However, it looks like it might add glare to the screen.  As I use it, I'll report back and tell you how it works out!
                                                                                  Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a reason I'm glad I have a screen protector on my Kindle:

I was at bookclub the other day and, of course, everyone is always interested in my Kindle, so I demonstrated it again. One lady was holding it and started to poke at the screen rather vigorously with her fingernail! I, as calmly as possible, said, "Oh, no, it's not a touch screen." But my heart dropped and I was so glad the screen protector was on there! No harm caused at all.

I have the Boxwave non-glare one:

http://www.boxwave.com/products/cleartouch/cleartouch-screen-protector-amazon-kindle_3150.htm

Can't even tell it's there. No glare at all. I've tried several and this is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

After I accidentally scratched the screen of my K1 with the dog food bowl (don't ask), I decided that I would get a screen protector for my K2. I took the advice of the folks here on the board and got the Boxwave non-glare and I don't even notice that it is there. And I feel better knowing the screen is protected.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a screen protector on my K2.  I have a very active toddler so I thought it would be best    I like having hte knowledge it's protected in case accidents may occur & haven't really noticed much problem with glare unless my reading light hits it a certain way.  I onlt have a "cheapie" one that came in an accessories pack I purchased but it does the job


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Great thread. I was debating on getting a screensaver myself. I saw that decal girl has them now but no one has tried them yet. I'm still debating if I want to be the first.

theresam


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I spend a lot of time outdoors at my kids little league games, always take my kindle, and the wind and dust eventually took their toll.  After finding two small scratches on my K1 screen, I very wisely purchased the Boxwave screen protector for my K2.  No scratches on my new baby!  I'll never be without a screen protector again.  A few dollars for so much protection.


----------

